# New to game rod recommendations



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

New to steal head don't know much looking for opinions or good reasonable priced spinning rod


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

Sammy Bixler said:


> New to steal head don't know much looking for opinions or good reasonable priced spinning rod


I have 2 maybe 3 steelhead float steelhead rods and reels all quality setups don’t use anymore I only swing flies pm if u are interested I will text pics and prices


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

I think I sent you a pm might have to check not sure if I did it right but would like to check em out !


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

Sammy Bixler said:


> did not get it just got busy with work I will follow up on this in the next few days and will get u pics and info on the rods


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm a big fan of the Fenwick HMX series and they are reasonable at around 100 bucks. Berrypro on Amazon makes a nice rod as well called the Knight's sword. A bit long in the butt section, although its nice for cutting arm fatigue. Around 60 bucks and comes in several lengths.


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

Thank you also what size reals do you guys reels do you guys recommend


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I run 3000 series personally. Check out KastKing Sharky III or Megatron. Carbon fiber drag up to 30 pounds on both. Lots of sealed bearings (10 and 7 respectively) and around 60 bucks a piece. If you want to splurge the Shimano Spheros SWC3000HG is a beast. 34 pounds of smooth carbon fiber drag, 7 bearings and Hagane gears. Hands down my favorite reel I own. Around 130 dollars but well worth the investment in my opinion!


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

For reels I have been using Pflueger Supreme XT in the 35 size. They are smooth and the drag is great. 
Cabela's also has them on sale . 1/3 off


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

tnt1958 said:


> For reels I have been using Pflueger Supreme XT in the 35 size. They are smooth and the drag is great.
> Cabela's also has them on sale . 1/3 off


Just saw another 10% off today with Cabela's CC !!!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Sammy Bixler said:


> New to steal head don't know much looking for opinions or good reasonable priced spinning rod


best steelie rod is noodle rod 10'6".you will not loose many fish.


----------



## GodAlmighty (10 mo ago)

Sammy Bixler said:


> New to steal head don't know much looking for opinions or good reasonable priced spinning rod


In my humble opinion, the rod is an afterthought. You need a reel with a SMOOTH drag and large capacity. While noodle rods absorb the crazy shocks a fighting steelhead generates, I have found them to be a pain to cast, unless you are in the middle of the river. Fishing near or from the bank, you worry more about finding room to generate a cast than where that cast goes. Then with a fish on, you need room to raise your rod tip without hanging up in the branches. Remember, your final leader will be 6-pound at most. It's the reel in which to invest.


----------

